# pogo could not load game images



## playeramanda

i'm at my wits end , everytime i try to load a pogo game , its looks like it will load but then i get this ooppps somethings not right , pogo could not load game images . I have tried everything i can think of to fix this problem. 
Does anyone have any ideas to fix this problem .... HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sigh:


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, the easiest thing you first can do is to clear your cookies,temp internet files. If you need help to do that please let me know. If thatdoes not work then I suggest you check that your java is up to date and working properly, maybe even just install and re install it, in case anything happened to it.

Please post back to let me know the results.


----------



## playeramanda

i deleted all my cookies , uninstalled and installed java again , i even checked my firewall and pop blockers nothing seems to work


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, reading http://eapogo.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/eapogo.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=10368&p_sid=fe*3Ex-i (pogos support for this), what the suggest is to turn off any firewalls, virs scans and any ad/pap up blocker programs. Then run a game to see if it will load and can be played. Please note while doing this you should not run any untrusted programs or go to unknown sites as the computer isnt protcted and as soon as you know if the game will load or not, turn everything back on.

Also was there anything you changed right before it stopped working?


----------



## olds8488

I am having exactly the same issues. I have tried everything that I have read to do to solve this issue. I have even sent messages to pogo and they have not responded. I have uninstalled java and reinstalled it. I have cleared my cache, cookies and temporary internet files. I have downloaded firefox. I have opened the firewall to allow pogo's IP addresses. I have run the jave test and pop up blocker test and they have both tested fine. I have read that this is a an issue for lots of people especially on Vista. Can you help me solve this issue?


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, sorry if I do take a while to answer, I am working on home work right now also just so you know. But have you tried disabling all pop up blockers and virus scans, and firewalls? not just mess with the settings in case there is some hidden issue.


----------



## olds8488

I am hesitant of turning all my protection off. I have McAfee Security Center and am on AOL 9.0. Do I turn the firewall and scan off in McAfee and the pop up blocker off in AOL? Would that be where to go to do this?


----------



## Snoopdogie187

It wont cause any harm if you are careful, like just go to pogo and test then restart all the virus scans, pop up blockers, etc.


----------



## olds8488

I went to McAfee and turned off the firewall, unscheduled the scan, went to Aol and turned off the pop up blocker, cleared the footprints in AOL, and went to IE and cleared all the history including temporary internet files, cookies and browsing history. Then I went to pogo and tried to load a game and got the message that it could not load game images. I set my firewall to turn back on at restart. You are running Vista Home edition. Have you been able to play games on pogo?


----------



## olds8488

I know that you are working on your homework and I need to go but I will check back in to see if you have any more ideas. I will tell you that I have been to Yahoo games and they load fine. I am extremely frustrated that I have spent hours trying to solve this issue since November. I would appreciate it if you would let me know if you have any more ideas. Good luck with the homework!


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Sorry for long wait, and i actually never tried pogo on my computer, but I just did and the game won't load for me. I also have Vista Home Premiem andMcafee Firewll + virus scan. 

Also tomorrow is the last day before spring break (which im jut going home for) so now that I know pogo doesn't work for me I will really go into fixing it (I really dislike when something doesnt work, so I know how you feel). 

Also by any chace do you have Spybot S&D and have the SD Helper/ URL blocker on it? 

reason I ask is because I just got pogo game to work, but on the second try and the only difernece was that Spybot didn't block the second time I tried.


----------



## ebackhus

Have you tried NOT using AOL? AOL is notorious for not working well with anything.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

I actually use aol to help fix a lot of sites, as odd as it may sound. 

Also, just thinking, since its AOL, they use more of aol.pogo.com or pogo.aol.com ( i forget whch way), so I do no know if this may also cause a conflict if you uuse just pogo.com


----------



## olds8488

Hey Snoopdogie,
I just wanted to check in and let you know that I do not have Spybot although AOL has something called spy zapper that runs when we first get on-line. We do not have high speed internet as it is not available in my area out in the country. I have had AOL for years and have not had any problems with any other programs. That was interesting about using aol.pogo.com or pogo.aol.com. I will try that and let you know. 
Have fun on your spring break and thanks for looking into this for me. I will let you know if those web addresses work for me.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

I will be able to bette jugde this over next week since then I have to use aol (dial up), and I will go try and play something and see. For aol i usually use the keyword (can open it by pressing 'alt' or 'ctrl' + k ) and then typing "See All Games" (without quotes" and it use to bring me to the corect page. you can try using internet explorer to go to www.aol.pogo.com and see if that helps at all. Also make sure you have everything up to date, even windows since this may affect it.

Also just to add, I think you said you have mcafee firewall, I would check windows firewall t makesure it is really off also. I think I have had some problems with it when I first got this computer.


----------



## olds8488

I tried going through keyword "see all games" and still couldn't get the game to load. Then I cleared the footprints in Aol and cleared all the temporary internet files, cookies and history in IE. I then went to Windows and disabled the firewall and went to McAfee and disabled that firewall and tried again. I am still getting the message that it could not load game images. I did finally get a response from EA Customer Support for Pogo. They sent me a link to download an Easyinfo program to send my computer information to them and guess what....the link came up with an error saying the file attachment was not found. I didn't even get to step two that they told me to do. I replied to them and told them that and am waiting on a response from them. I will keep you posted on what I hear from them.
Hope you are enjoying the beginning of your break from school!


----------



## olds8488

PS...I went to IE and tried the websites you listed and got "website" not found on both of them.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

thank you, so far started to fix a few things lol.

But can you please send me that link in a PM and I will see if I can download it. 

Also for future refernce, you should only use one firewall, either the mcafee one or the windows one. McAfee firewall is probably better then the windows firewall and should give you more control over it. 

I am also using dial up through aol (i am using AOL 9.1, I think I deleted AOL 9 VR already, and I also have the AOL desktop which I can test on that if you want). 

Also can you play any other java games on your computer? If you cant find one I should have one book marked.


----------



## olds8488

I am sending the link as a PM. I meant to do that the first time.
OOPS!


----------



## olds8488

Hope the link works for you. I am going to disable the Windows firewall and leave McAfee running.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

They happen to sent an out-dated link to you but click here:
http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...XN5SW5mbyBJbnN0cnVjdGlvbnM*&p_li=&p_topview=1

i searched their site and found the program they told you to use. Just right click on "EasyInfo v2 for Pogo.exe" at the bottom of the page and selete save as and save it to your desktop and run it the way they told you to. 

and with just McAfee firewall on, windows is tellling you that you currently do not have a firewall running on your computer if I am correct?


----------



## olds8488

I got another e-mail from EA Support today and they told me to use IE or Firefox as the browser.....been there..done that. They got my Easyinfo sheet but had nothing to add to help me solve this issue. I will keep you posted.
Hope you are relaxing and enjoying your spring break!


----------



## Snoopdogie187

It may be a problem between java and vista or with java with vista and how pogo does the games. Can you play a game called overflow? it is a game that just is a game you play by yourself and no chat and more simple. 

Most of my spring break has been not too bad, ran into a few problems today though. and thank you


----------



## olds8488

Good Morning Snoopdogie,
Just wanted to let you know that I have been getting e-mails from EA Support although all they have recommended are things that I have previously tried. I am still unable to play games on pogo. I have tried going through Firefox as the browser and that didn't work either. I also uninstalled Java and reinstalled it and that didn't work either as well as downloaded Microsoft VM again. 
Did you have a nice spring break? I bet that it went fast. We ended up with some snow for Easter Sunday. We are hoping that is the end of the snow for this winter! 
Let me know if you were able to figure anything out. I really don't think that it is an AOL issue as I have a friend that is on a different internet provider and they are having the same issue. I also do not believe that she is running McAfee as her virus protection. I think the only thing we have in common is that she has a new computer with Vista too. I really think it is a pogo and vista issue. 
Hope you aren't loaded down with homework already!


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hello
my spring break wasn't too bad, just right after was kind of bad, but everything is normal now. and yes spring break went by too fast.
we didn't ge any snow but the temp has been kind of warm last few days anyway. 
as for homework, its backto normal already, it was like the work was only paused for a few days.

do you have vista service pack one yet? im not sure if you can get it or not, i been trying to install it and it refuses, so now im trying a few other ways. i do have a lot of problems with vista so it can just be vista.


----------



## stric952

Hey, i was having the same problem... i figured it out... go to control panel... classic view....java... under the general tab click settings.. delete files.. and uncheck keep temp files..... then restart browser... good luck


----------



## olds8488

I just tried what you said, restarted my computer, went to pogo and tried to load dominoes and got the same "cannot load game images" error page. We have been able to finally get into pop-it on pogo but that is the only game on pogo we have been able to get to load. Do you have any more ideas I might be able to try? Thanks for trying.


----------



## NdeSkyz

i am having the same 'images not loading' problem. i have tried all the same fixes you listed here. i have mcaffee, spybot and vista home basic. i have changed options and turned them all off at one time or another, nothing works. i also have a laptop with xp home edition that is having the same pogo errors. just a couple of weeks ago, i could load monopoly from pogo and play just fine on both computers. every now and then i would get the error message but all i had to do was empty my history, etc. now that doesn't even work and i am going through monopoly withdrawls!! please, please get me back into monopoly (POGO).
P.S. i should mention that i can still play certain other games at the pogo site, i have only noticed the error messages while trying to load monopoly or scrabble.
Thanks!!


----------



## olds8488

I wish that I could help you but I can't as I haven't been able to fix the problem myself. I was able to get into popp-it on pogo the last few weeks but now I can't even get into that anymore. I have researched the problem and tried everything that I have read to do with no luck. I have contacted ea support for pogo games and they weren't any help, I have contacted mcafee support and spent over two hours with them. I disabled all of my mcafee to see if that was the problem and it wasn't. I am at my wits end too. I haven't been able to play games on pogo for well over a year now. If you come up with something to try please let me know. I will do the same if I ever figure the problem out. I miss playing games on pogo too but have found that yahoo games load right up. Good luck.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, looking more into it, if one of you doesn't mind. 

Can you completely uninstall your current java, everything. Including settings, caches, etc. 

Then try installing Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition 1.4.2_16

It is an older java, the first available that is for vista. I am wondering if it is something to do with the newer versions of java. It is just something I came across as a possible problem (people saying it happened after updating java). 

Thank you


----------



## olds8488

Hi Snoopdogie,
Hope school is going well. Thanks for checking into this again. I unistalled my java and loaded the version you suggested. I restarted my computer and tried to load games in pogo and am still getting the "cannot load game images" error. I was really hoping that would solve the issue but unfortunately it didn't. If you have any more ideas please let me know as it has been well over a year now and I still can't play games on pogo. I was able to get in and play popp-it for a short time but now it won't let me into that game on pogo either. I don't understand. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, thank you.
I will still try to put some thought into this. I'm sure its some little thing that everyone much be over looking. I have been trying to research this a lot, it seems a lot of people have this problem and the only solution I found was to download these random files that are supose to work but I tend to think they aren't really that safe. 

I found one person that said they had success with using a different account on their computer. 

I have noticed that any OS listed for this problem is Vista. Which makes me wonder what vista is doing to cause this. Are you sure the vista firewall is off (or if it is your only firewall, turn it off for a short time to test), also turn off other vista features you can, maybe use an admin account if you're not (but i would think you are). 

Something else, restart your computer and try going into safe mode with networking, although i dont think this would work because it won't load java, but the game might be able to load it. 

if you are using aol, try going to http://games.aol.com/ in internet explorer. I always use this when I play (I never actual use aol on my laptop with vista unless I need dial up). 

Sorry I know this is a lot of random things, I'm trying not to say restore to factory and reinsatll everything, it may help but it may also not work either.


----------



## breezy95

I am hoping somebody comes up with something on this issue. Here's how strange it is for me, I can sign on thru my AOL account and play pogo all day long. However, if I don't wanna get online thru AOL, I just go to IE, and go to pogo.com, guess what? I get that same ole stupid OOPS! error. I am thinking of hiring somebody local to help me with this, so I can play straight thru IE, because I want to delete AOL off my computer. Hope somebody comes up with something!


----------



## Charlietwo

I cannot ply thru AOL Firefox or explorer and have friends with the same problem I have tried error fix uninstalled reinstalled I just want to know if anyone has a fix.
I am having POGO withdrawls BAD


----------



## betlujo

hi everyone...just found this site as i am researching why I can't get into my favorite pogo games after upgrading java........i played for years with no real problems, then a couple weeks ago they told me i had to upgrade java. mind you, all their "tests" showed my java was working fine...now i can get into pogo games that i have never played before, but cant get into my old ones. I have done all of the things you have been told to do also.........no use........their support is horrible ! would appreciate any help anyone can give me..............i am running windows XP, so its not just a Vista problem...............betlujo


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, you may want to try going to 
Start -> Control Panel -> Java 
then on the lower part of that pop up box, it should say Temporary internet files, under that click settings.
Then click delete files.
make sure everything is checked and click ok.


----------



## TechWorM

The 'Cannot load game images' error is mainly caused by the AOL Top Speed software.Follow the steps.......>>>

To clear the AOL TopSpeed cache for AOL 9.0 Security Edition or AOL 9.0 VR:

On the AOL toolbar, click the Settings icon. >Click the Internet (Web) Options link.>Click the Clear My Footprints tab. >Click the Clear My Footprints button. 
>Click the Yes button. >Click the Save button. 

Hopefully this will resolve your issue of game images not loading.....lemme kno if not?


----------



## TechWorM

If ya are getting the 'Update Java' error messageits becauz ur browser is reading an older version of Java that is still on your machine. 

The easiest way to delete all older versions will definately work this out.

>>Go to the Start menu >>Click on Control Panel >>Double-click on Add/Remove Programs 
>>>Remove all older versions of Java by selecting them from the menu and clicking on the Remove button.

Make sure you restart ur pc. If you still receive the same message please let me kno. will try next....:smile:









betlujo said:


> hi everyone...just found this site as i am researching why I can't get into my favorite pogo games after upgrading java........i played for years with no real problems, then a couple weeks ago they told me i had to upgrade java. mind you, all their "tests" showed my java was working fine...now i can get into pogo games that i have never played before, but cant get into my old ones. I have done all of the things you have been told to do also.........no use........their support is horrible ! would appreciate any help anyone can give me..............i am running windows XP, so its not just a Vista problem...............betlujo


----------



## betlujo

hope this helps someone........i am using windows xp....dial up connection....when told to update JAVA started having real problems. after a month of tearing my hair out over this.........i finally found a nice guy at pogo support who advised me to uninstall the Java 13 and then reboot the computer. then go to java.sun.com/products/archive and download jre-6u7-windows this is an older version of java and solved most of my problems...........hope this helps someone........if you are having problems with scrambled sound, like i was also, go to your start menu, run, type in DXDIRECT and run the sound tests...i had to turn the acceleration off and then it worked fine.....BJ


----------



## Snoopdogie187

thnk you for your input, I was trying to say the same thing, but not going through it i can't test what exactly works or not. 
thank you, hopefully it does help someone


----------



## blaze072169

i have shut everything off that u suggested an tried to load my games again an it still won't load an i was just play one game then went to play another an they stopped loading for me


----------

